# LiPo Low Voltage Protector/Guard



## sponge (May 31, 2007)

Hi,

I going to buy some LiPo's soon to use in my 1/10 touring car. I was wondering which (if any) LiPo low-voltage protectors people use?

I know some ESC's have a built in protector, but my ESC doesn't and I don't want to buy a new one atm. 

The only protector I can find on the internet is the - 'Leton Lithium Battery Protector' (here's a link: http://www.brchobbies.co.uk/?page=shop&action=additem&item=118 ). But I'm not sure if this protector is suitable for touring cars since it is being sold on a model planes website. I've seen devices which have a low voltage altert, eg, flashing light, but I want one that actually cuts the power, like the Leton.

Is the Leton the only one which isn't incorporated into an ESC? Thanks for any advise.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Novak makes on that I just ordered, do not know if it works with all esc's though. Ordered mine at Tower. Ralf


----------



## sponge (May 31, 2007)

Ralf said:



> Novak makes on that I just ordered, do not know if it works with all esc's though. Ordered mine at Tower. Ralf


Thanks for that Ralf. I hadn't seen the novak one. I'll probably get that novak one. Something I noticed is that the Leton monitors each of the cells individually (via the JRX (or whatever its called) connector) and the Novak one doesnt. I guess providing you keep your cells balanced this shouldnt matter. The Leton also monitors the temperature I think.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

According to the Orion web site they don't need to be balanced? I was worried about that as the ICE charger I have is NOT a balancing charger. Orion does show you how to wire up a balancing adapter on the web site though. Ralf


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Sponge, Go to the ARCOR thread (Oval Racing) look at the first post on page 19...maybe that will help. Ralf


----------

